# in ontario



## xplorerman (Nov 23, 2009)

do anyone know if it will ever air in ontario


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Jan 1, 2010)

I doubt you will see it again, I think it was tlc that aired a few shows and then never saw it again. I was able to buy seasons 1&2 from amazon.ca.


----------

